# How Many Pedals On Your Board?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

I built a board about 20 years ago that has 3 sides and the bottom. The sides enclose the pedals. The lid is the top and front. It is 16" x 24".
I have 13 pedals jammed on it plus 2 Pedal Power 2'. Off the board a wah and Radial Twin City.

I bought a Pedaltrain Pro that's 16" x 32" but have resisted using it because it's footprint size. I have tons of pedals but have limited myself to the 16" x 24" board.

Wah (off board) -->Tuner --> Compressor --> SW Auto Wah --> Klone 1 --> Klone 2 --> Zendrive --> Sunface --> MHammer Blender --> SCH-1 Chorus --> Tremolo --> RV6 Reverb --> Timeline --> (off board) Radial Twin City --> Amp(s)

So I ask you, how many pedals and how big is your board?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've only got a tuner, delay, chorus and OD. I find that to be plenty for what I do.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Board:
Pedaltrain Classic 2

Power:
Truetone CS12 Pure Isolated Power Brick

Pedals are:
Sonic Research Turbo Tuner -->Diamond Compressor--> Dunlop Cry Baby Mini Wah--> Snow White Auto Wah-->Klon KTR-->Hermida Zemdrive-->EP Pre ClinchFX-->Dunlop Mini Volume-->Boss Digital Dimension-->Strymon El Capistan-->Strymon Flint


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The first board that I got was a PT Pro, that has 18 pedals including a wah onboard, powered by two PP2+.

I put together a PT1 when I joined the band, that has 11 pedals with an onboard wah and powered by a PP2+ and VL Digital.
I have another PT1 that has 12 pedals on it with an onboard wah, powered by a PP2+

Lastly, I got in a Nano+ (thanks Fred!) with five pedals powered by a Cioks Adam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Pics and board sizes would be good...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

18" wide x 14.25" deep pedalboard with lid, 16.75x13 inside carpet space.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why not just browse the show your board thread?


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Just figuring out the layout of my board. Looking like it'll be 8 or 9 pedals total including tuner and noise gate.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I built a board about 20 years ago that has 3 sides and the bottom. The sides enclose the pedals. The lid is the top and front. It is 16" x 24".
> I have 13 pedals jammed on it plus 2 Pedal Power 2'. Off the board a wah and Radial Twin City.
> 
> ...
> ...


I like yer style. All my boards are DIY and I'm on Mark III.

Mark I was very similar to yours, except the bottom was removable and angled up at the back, with the Dunlop DC Brick I used to power it underneath. It was small (22 x 10" or so) and built out of scrap wood when I was young so I had to upgrade. At peak I had 3 more pedals on there (turned the doublewide MXRs sideways to make it fit.... kinda miss the Ibanez a bit):



























Mark II was a pc of ply with 2x4 on the back edge to make it slope, that I make to fit inside an old suitcase my brother had lying about. Again I had the DC Brick under the board, but this time mounted to the board vs the bottom of the case. Always thought that orange pull tab was a genius touch.



















.... (reached pic limit per post)...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

...

Mark III was the culmination of everything I learned about what I did not like about pedalboards. I do not like tiers or even having a second row (unless you use a controller, but I'm not a fan of those; don't need them as I don't use seperate chains/loops, just longer signal path and more stuff). I did think the built in case of Mark I was great, and power needs to be well integrated and not taking up real estate. Mark III is 2 24ish" 1 row boards that fold together to make a box a bit smaller than a Marshall head. It can be used as a single board with a single supply (Cioks Schizophrenic) or as 2 separate boards (either for 2 instruments or to share with a bandmate to make packing for gigs easier) - I have a second power supply that can have separate wall power to it or , using Cioks Link, daisy chain off the other one (not mounted yet in the pics). Better cable management too (not yet implemented in pics). No slope (only one row, why bother).




























The contents have changed since those pics. Now it's (from right to left):

DIY passive LP and HP filter (on the bench for some tweaks - replaced the MXR graphic EQ) > DIY Klone > cheap mini tuner (Peterson strobe is at home for setup work) > EQD Organizer > DIY Vowelizer (env filter with fuzz thing - copy of a Coloursound Dipthronizer; replaced MXR) > [ other half ] > DIY CE-2B copy > DIY Pearl OD-1 copy > EQD Grand Orbiter v2 > DIY modulated delay > Boss DM-2W

I can easily squeeze in 2-5 more pedals (depending if double-wide or mini). My one regret is putting the handle where I did.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My only issue with the split board style you have is that in some venues/basements it's too much space.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Budda said:


> Why not just browse the show your board thread?


I started AFTER I made this thread...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m just in progress on mine. It’s a Voodoo Labs Dingbat medium with their Mondo power.

I’ve got Wireless Line 6 G10>TC Tuner>Maybe a Mini Wah>Digitech Freqout>MXR Dyna Comp>SoloDallas Storm>EHX Soul Food>EHX Nano Big Muff>TS808>Rat>Maybe a Flanger?>MXR Analog Chorus>MXR Analog Delay

I sort of wanted a reverb, too, as my amp doesn’t have one, but I’m out of space. I figure I can use one at home that doesn’t have to be on the board and for the few times I play elsewhere, I’ll make do without.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've got the PedalTrain Nano plus. Boss TU3 > Visual Sound VS/XO (double OD) > TC Flashback Mini, and MXR 10 band Eq.

I have more pedals than board space, so I'm going to upgrade the board at some point soon. The stuff on the board now will do for a quick pickup and go, but I need more options available if something specific presents itself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, no pedals on my pedalboard--because I don't have one--maybe that's something I should take care of in 2018--so I can have a board to put my pedals on.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zontar said:


> Hmm, no pedals on my pedalboard--because I don't have one--maybe that's something I should take care of in 2018--so I can have a board to put my pedals on.


If you are not planning to DIY, this provider builds great boards and adds extra attention to service. Made in Canada as a bonus.


Maple Rock Guitar Pedalboards


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

zontar said:


> Hmm, no pedals on my pedalboard--because I don't have one--maybe that's something I should take care of in 2018--so I can have a board to put my pedals on.


I got ya there Zontar.
Swing by " THE STORE " on a Saturday & i'll give you one of my Ikea hack.
Merry Christmas to you & your brother.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> I got ya there Zontar.
> Swing by " THE STORE " on a Saturday & i'll give you one of my Ikea hack.
> Merry Christmas to you & your brother.


Here it is, but has loop velcro on it.









Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> My only issue with the split board style you have is that in some venues/basements it's too much space.


then you only use half (the other half is just the lid - stick it offstage).... and you do not play smaller venues than I do, bud.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sometimes just a little imagination goes a long way..
G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex said:


> If you are not planning to DIY, this provider builds great boards and adds extra attention to service. Made in Canada as a bonus.
> 
> 
> Maple Rock Guitar Pedalboards


I have thought about making my own--but I am no that handy hat way--so it could be a challenge--fortunately I do know people who could offer assistance, know how & tools if I do go that way.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> I got ya there Zontar.
> Swing by " THE STORE " on a Saturday & i'll give you one of my Ikea hack.
> Merry Christmas to you & your brother.


Cool--I think I'll take you up on that.
Merry Christmas to you & I'll pass along the greeting to my brother as well...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My board is a novo 24. I bought it almodt 2 years ago thinking I would a dual board for bass and guitar. But since I playing bass in a band, I have a separate bass bord.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> then you only use half (the other half is just the lid - stick it offstage).... and you do not play smaller venues than I do, bud.


I am thinking of the basement shows we play.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I’m just in progress on mine. It’s a Voodoo Labs Dingbat medium with their Mondo power.


Same here. I got their small board with the ISO 5 power supply. I don't think I'll leave the Red-Eye on there as it's an acoustic preamp and only uses batteries anyway.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

One hundred and eleven.

Recently, I've been giving the Helix an honest try.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I had 6 on mine, but it wasn't enough. Sold it, now I don't have one. Typically use 6 + a wah. When I finish building my board it will be set up for ~12.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> One hundred and eleven.
> 
> Recently, I've been giving the Helix an honest try.


The Helix sure is giving me GAS lately.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

jdto said:


> The Helix sure is giving me GAS lately.


I stopped buying L6 gear after every one of their products I bought broke prematurely. Never again.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I stopped buying L6 gear after every one of their products I bought broke prematurely. Never again.


Was this before or after they were bought by Yamaha? The Helix is a pretty robust piece of gear, although it’s only been around for a short time. I haven’t heard any horror stories about it. The Pod500 also seems like a durable piece of gear from what I’ve seen. What stuff did you have that broke?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

jdto said:


> Was this before or after they were bought by Yamaha? The Helix is a pretty robust piece of gear, although it’s only been around for a short time. I haven’t heard any horror stories about it. The Pod500 also seems like a durable piece of gear from what I’ve seen. What stuff did you have that broke?


Original Pod had issues, DL4 Delay Crapped out, 2 1st gen Variax both had issues, the HD 500 multi FX, and the last thing was a James Tyler Variax. After that I swore never again L6.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Original Pod had issues, DL4 Delay Crapped out, 2 1st gen Variax both had issues, the HD 500 multi FX, and the last thing was a James Tyler Variax. After that I swore never again L6.


Ouch. That’s a tough streak. I don’t blame you!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah dl4's break a lot. Even if you replace the switches.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> I am thinking of the basement shows we play.


Well when I was a boy we played tools sheds while our dad's argued at the top of their lungs outside. 










Merry Christmas, guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

jdto said:


> Ouch. That’s a tough streak. I don’t blame you!


Yes especially since I have tons of pedals that are 20-50 years old and they still work as good as when they were new... 
L6 has great ideas and product development but the manufacturing is not so good.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My 'biggest' board is about 16" X 12" and has 8 pedals on it, in two rows. Those are my best pedals.

But it's often too large for some of the tight venues I'm in. I hate people tripping over my board and spilling beer onto my good pedals. So my B board is a single row about 18" wide with three analog pedals and an M9 (equal to another three pedals in size and functionality, just more flexible). 

And because _that's _still too big, and power can be a PITA at quick setup/teardown type things, I have a C board that's a single row, only about 12" wide and has 6 pedals (half are mini-sized). It is powered by a rechargeable battery and both cables (from guitar and to amp) are wrapped up in the case, so it's very quick to get up and running - and then get out of the way. I lose a bit of functionality with this board, especially in the mods area, but it still gives me lots of gain, boost and compression options (my breads and butters).


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I stopped buying L6 gear after every one of their products I bought broke prematurely. Never again.


The 2017 Helix is my 3rd piece of Line-6 gear. My first was an original AX2-212 from 1999. My 2nd was a Relay G90 Wireless from 2012. There are a lot of years in between there that I have no experience with but for the gear that I have owned, I have never once had an issue with any Line-6 gear and I have never known a friend to complain of their Line-6 gear. Nevertheless, I know exactly what you mean and I do not blame you for your stance. I myself have had 4 unfortunate occurrences with Gibson products and I have solemnly vowed never to own another Gibson for the rest of my days.

I sometimes wish manufacturers monitored sites like this so they would wake the fuck up and realize they don't get unlimited chances to earn repeat business and that a single bad experience can leave a very long lasting impression.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the "biggest" board I've put together—7 pedals and measures about 11.5" x 15". The vibrato (top right) gets swapped out for either a CE-2 or a BF-2 sometimes, depending what mood I'm in. Haven't really been interested in any new boxes for some time now. Order is: Turbo Tuner > Black Box mini (Blues Breaker clone) > BYOC Mini Mouse (RAT clone) > Malekko Vibrato (or CE-2 or BF-2) > SA Vertigo Tremolo >TC Flashback Mini > TC Ditto. Nice and light, sounds just how I want it to, does everything I need, and fits in a padded messenger bag. I also keep a Radial ABY handy for 2 amp setups/phase issues.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

*


BMW-KTM said:



My first was an original AX2-212 from 1999.

Click to expand...

Nice I still have mine, and it works, and the footpedal also.*


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Added an RC3 looper to my board looks like a god damn fire alarm. Still need some kind of reverb and then that’s it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got too many pedals to put together any sort of pedalboard that "stays". I did get some interlockable wood tiles from Dollarama that can each hold 6-7 pedals and a power-distribution box to feed them. I recently picked up a Caline mini-wah that takes up about the same space as a 125-C pedal enclosure, so that it can fit with 5-6 other pedals on a tile. The question is: which ones?

I've been building some pedals into those 1590A mini-boxes to try and fit more on a tile, but honestly they are a real pain in the butt to build with, even though they allow for very conservative space use. If I was ONLY using those, I could probably fit 8 pedals on a tile, with the power box.

I posted a pic on one of the threads about a year back, showing two such tiles populated, and the dual loop-selector (with order flipping) that would allow me to select the one tile, the other, or both, with tile A before B, or B before A.

Some time in the last 2 years, I picked up a Boss BCB-60 pedalboard, and started to customize it....slowly. The unit is fairly reconfigurable, but maximum versatility would come by avoiding the foam grips Boss intended it to use with Boss pedals, and simply lining the bottom with carpet that will hold a velcro-equipped pedal. I also adapted the power-supply arrangement and wanted to include a master input buffer. I still have to figure out how many pedals could be situated on it, and whether there would be some sort of auxiliary switching system, away from the pedals themselves, included.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

John Fisher said:


> *Nice I still have mine, and it works, and the footpedal also.*


Finally sold mine about 2 or 3 years ago, mostly as a space saving measure.
It wasn't for the money because they don't fetch much resale value.
The ol' studio was getting a bit cramped and my other storage location for rarely used gear was also full.
It worked perfectly for me for over 15 years and the new owner loves it to bits.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> I got ya there Zontar.
> Swing by " THE STORE " on a Saturday & i'll give you one of my Ikea hack.
> Merry Christmas to you & your brother.


Finally was able to swing by today--thanks again!

I had a family thing Saturday night--so only a brief chance to start planning how the pedals will fit on it.
So I'll take some time this week to check it out & see what fits, etc.
And then post a picture in a thread for that (Where I had a post from 10 years ago stating I would only have 4 pedals on a board if I had one...)
Oh how times change...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> The 2017 Helix is my 3rd piece of Line-6 gear. My first was an original AX2-212 from 1999. My 2nd was a Relay G90 Wireless from 2012. There are a lot of years in between there that I have no experience with but for the gear that I have owned, I have never once had an issue with any Line-6 gear and I have never known a friend to complain of their Line-6 gear. Nevertheless, I know exactly what you mean and I do not blame you for your stance. I myself have had 4 unfortunate occurrences with Gibson products and I have solemnly vowed never to own another Gibson for the rest of my days.
> 
> I sometimes wish manufacturers monitored sites like this so they would wake the fuck up and realize they don't get unlimited chances to earn repeat business and that a single bad experience can leave a very long lasting impression.


Interesting point that I also share fairly vehemently. Back in the 80's my Mom bought a Sony from the Sony store in a Mall in town (Yes, there used to be Sony stores haha). I brought it back for a replacement or something. They gave me grief about something or other, cannot remember what. Haven't bought a Sony product since. I was 15 at the time lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SO I got a chance on Saturday nigh to check out things, and the 10 pedals I would want on the board all fit--sort of.
Tried a couple of ways--but need to get another cable or two--and some fastener.
The pictures are just the pedals siting on top of the board (Which is slanted)--so they are a bit off kilter but just seeing what would work better.
May have to adjust for power cables or cables as well.
both ways have pros & cons...
But I think I prefer the top one over all--just easier to get the cables sorted out.
I can get to all the pedals eitehr way--but it may take some getting used to...

So I need to get some more cable stuff, etc and then decide which way to try it first.

















Of course I might try other ways as well...
Especially if anybody has a suggestion that makes sense


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

zontar said:


> SO I got a chance on Saturday nigh to check out things, and the 10 pedals I would want on the board all fit--sort of.
> Tried a couple of ways--but need to get another cable or two--and some fastener.
> The pictures are just the pedals siting on top of the board (Which is slanted)--so they are a bit off kilter but just seeing what would work better.
> May have to adjust for power cables or cables as well.
> ...


I always thought those dual jacks connecting the Boss pedals could be damaging to the pedals. What is your pedals order?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I always thought those dual jacks connecting the Boss pedals could be damaging to the pedals. What is your pedals order?


I've used dual jacks for years without any issues.

pedal order (Some of which is open to change is
TC Electronic Sub N Up (Octave)
Dunlop volume pedal
Boss DS-1
Boss AW-1 (Dynamic Wah)
Empress Distortion
Dod FX 53 Classic Tube (Distortion)
Dano Fish & Chips EQ
Dano Fab Chorus
Strymon Brigadier Delay
Eno Reverb

I like the Octave first as it seems to track better & is clearer.
I like distortion before Wah & after--so using 3 distortions I can have it before & after.
I normally use 1 distortion at a time--but have been known to use 2 or even all 3 at once.
The different features on each can work together to bring out a better sound than one by itself.
I'm open to the EQ in a different place--but I find it works best where I have it in between the distortions & others...
The Chorus delay, reverb order I find works best for me.

A lot of experimentation has gone into the pedal order-including which order to have the distortion pedals.

but, hey--if anybody has any suggestions as to arrangement or even order--please feel free to share.
I might have tried it, I might not have.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Here’s mine....Pedaltrain Pro (16x32 I think?) It’s a pain to lug around but more convenient for me to have everything on one board.






  








Current pedalboard




__
Analogman


__
Dec 5, 2017


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Analogman said:


> Here’s mine....Pedaltrain Pro (16x32 I think?) It’s a pain to lug around but more convenient for me to have everything on one board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of using my wah on a board. I like it on the floor. How do you find it?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Pics and board sizes would be good...


I think that we already have a thread for that!

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/lets-see-your-pedal-boards.152/


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

A bit of a work in progress.
I bought the Pedaltrain last summer thinking if I had a place to put some of the pedals I've collected over the years I might actually use them.

WRONG!

I still go with my guitar straight into the amp ... 

View attachment 169553


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Currently 5 pedals on the pedal board. Although in a few months I hope to have a custom Kingsley page pedal that will replace both the lovepedal deluxe and the Tumnus deluxe. And its quite possible I may lose the ego because so far I just can't see what its adding. I find it sounding better with it off and I imagine with a band when I can play louder it will be even less needed. So I could potentially be down to 3 pedals. This pedal train is 19 inches by 5 inches. Even if I go down to 3 pedals I'll probably keep it anyway. The Kingsley will be close to the width of the 2 OD pedals and if the ego goes I'll just space everything out. Theres small cioks underneath that powers everything.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Currently 5 pedals on the pedal board. Although in a few months I hope to have a custom Kingsley page pedal that will replace both the lovepedal deluxe and the Tumnus deluxe. And its quite possible I may lose the ego because so far I just can't see what its adding. I find it sounding better with it off and I imagine with a band when I can play louder it will be even less needed. So I could potentially be down to 3 pedals. This pedal train is 19 inches by 5 inches. Even if I go down to 3 pedals I'll probably keep it anyway. The Kingsley will be close to the width of the 2 OD pedals and if the ego goes I'll just space everything out. Theres small cioks underneath that powers everything.


What are the differences between the DM-2W and Carbon Copy?
I often them both compared as a great affordable analog delay but other than modulation are they that different?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> What are the differences between the DM-2W and Carbon Copy?
> I often them both compared as a great affordable analog delay but other than modulation are they that different?


To be honest I have not really compared them head to head. My delay needs weren't in the "expensive boutique" range so I was not looking to spend a lot. I had owned a DM2W when they first come out and sold it because at that time I got away from playing electric. It was a great pedal to add a touch of slapback to fatten the guitar up somewhat. Thats all I use it for. I wanted a second pedal for longer delays without having to bend down and mess with settings. I could have bought another DM2W but I found this carbon copy used with out a box at a Long and Mcquade in St Catherines so I snagged it.
I use it for long delays with the modulation on. I haven't really messed around with either pedal except just to set what I want out of them.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I still have my old, "clear sound" fuzz box, does that count? (it still works great, too HNG^%$)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

aC2rs said:


> A bit of a work in progress.
> I bought the Pedaltrain last summer thinking if I had a place to put some of the pedals I've collected over the years I might actually use them.
> 
> WRONG!
> ...


That's a lot of buffers in the chain.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Here’s what I’ve been working on recently; it’s a work in progress. It’s a combo bass/guitar board.










Sorry about the picture. Really bad lighting in my apartment. Anyways, haven’t Velcro’d or made any permanent decisions. Haven’t even fully decided on my signal chain. 

The Korg pitchblack is a placeholder until I get a zoom ms50g.

I bought the Ibanez sm9 here, but I need to repair it. If it can’t be repaired, it’ll be replaced with my trusty distortion +.

The boss bass chorus is a maybe; might use my Ls-2 instead for some interesting switching options.

Might remove the ammoon mini looper if I need the space. The looper is kind of just a “for fun” pedal anyway.

The guyatone ps007 is the best phaser I’ve ever come across. It’s a permanent fixture.

Same with the opamp big muff; got it the other day, and it’s the exact fuzz tone I’ve been searching for.

The boss wah is really versatile, built like a tank, and has a really good size that’s between a mini wah and a full size wah, perfect for this board.

The mini comp is just a cheap knockoff, but it sounds good and it’s basically an “always on” pedal.

And the mooer tender octaver is there because I wouldn’t have the real estate for a micropog. The octaver actually does things surprisingly well, even on my 5 string bass.

So, that’s where I’m at right now. I need to buy one more pedal, fix a pedal, then get all of my cables in order. Then figure out my signal chain. Hmm... don’t hold your breath on this one...


----------

